# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авто-БТТ >  Красивая дека для БТТшников

## Казанец

1:35 "Бегемот" отпечатал ограниченным тиражом. Имейл для заказа указан на деке. С пересылкой по РФ выходит 150-160 р.

----------


## Nazar

Ага, на Скейле у нас человек продает, я хоть и не бттшник, но парочку заказал... :Smile:

----------


## Казанец

Ну так я её оттуда и репостил, а то там такое позорище: мало того что тему закрыли, так и содержание поста появлялось-пропадало несколько раз в течение дня. Пусть здесь висит, поднимать будем время от времени, а то на КАРОПКе мой репост тоже тут же убрали.

----------


## Nazar

> Ну так я её оттуда и репостил, а то там такое позорище: мало того что тему закрыли, так и содержание поста появлялось-пропадало несколько раз в течение дня. Пусть здесь висит, поднимать будем время от времени, а то на КАРОПКе мой репост тоже тут же убрали.


Все за нежные чувства двух-трех свидомых переживают... :Wink:  Ну и согласия среди руководства нет....по-этому сначала одни удаляют, вторые восстанавливают, третьи закрывают.
Но согласно правилам, через 10 дней тема будет поднята, да и вообще некоторые изменения в Фарцовке на Скейле ожидаются.

----------


## Казанец

> через 10 дней тема будет поднята


Тема-то закрыта. Нельзя её поднять.

----------


## Nazar

> Тема-то закрыта. Нельзя её поднять.


Кому-то нельзя, кому-то можно... :Smile: 
Ее закрыли не для того что-бы продавца в правах ущемить, а для того что-бы очередной хохлосрач на этом фоне не поднялся.

----------


## Котков Андрей

Вот что удивительно - в любой простейшей модельной теме сразу найдены политические корни. Интересно было человеку сделать для себя конкретный БМД, он попробовал сделать деколь на лазерном принтере - получилось плохо, он доработал макет под шелкографию, отпечатал небольшой тираж у нас, сделал себе модель - предлагает кому интересно тоже купить деколь, дабы отбить затраты на печать.

Нет, начались сопли и вопли,  что этой мути по каловизору и фейсбуку мало, чтобы и на модельные форумы ее набрасывать? Ведь есть же "ответная" деколь на бронетехнику ВСУ вроде, ну и Будда с ней, каждая найдет себе покупателя.

Так давайте запретим выпуск моделей B-29 Enola Gay, Тигра Виттмана - да чего уж там, любая военная техника создана для того чтобы убивать людей не согласных между собой в чем-то.

----------

